# Highway construction (cost)



## kingofc (Jul 6, 2007)

i really want to know, how much it would cost to build a certain length of road. just give me your estimation of how much it would cost to build.
:lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That depends heavily on terrain. Tunnels and viaducts are expensive. But also, in flat terrain there can be huge differences.

Like in Poland, they construct a motorway for 2 - 4 million euro's per kilometer, but in the Netherlands, our A4 is likely to cost 100 million per kilometer. I am wondering if they make gold "shiny" crash barriers for that ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Chris1491 said:


> That depends heavily on terrain. Tunnels and viaducts are expensive. But also, in flat terrain there can be huge differences.
> 
> Like in Poland, they construct a motorway for 2 - 4 million euro's per kilometer, but in the Netherlands, our A4 is likely to cost 100 million per kilometer. I am wondering if they make gold "shiny" crash barriers for that ridiculous amount of money.


I don´t believe it costs so extremly much, it is fucking expensive.


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

Chris1491 said:


> Like in Poland, they construct a motorway for 2 - 4 million euro's per kilometer



LOL  
It was 3 - 4 years ago...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Then Polish wikipedia is wrong


----------



## kingofc (Jul 6, 2007)

so on average are roads expansive? like let's say i was to build roads in a grid, with pipelines, sewers, telephone lines, internet lines, etc; with a 1km X 1km grid how much would that cost.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Your question doesn't really have a particular answer, because as was already mentioned, there are tonnes of factors involved.

I think in addition to what other forumers have mentioned, the type of road is also important. Judging from your last post, it seems that you are referring to a regular street as opposed to a motorway. And even here, there are variations. A 1km worth of a small residential street will not cost nearly as much as a 7-lane avenue (like most main streets here in Toronto).

Another factor to consider (which is related to location) is whether you are building the road in the middle of nowhere (for example, in a completely new neighbourhood that is yet to be built), or amidst pre-existing development. The latter would be much more expensive.

But to answer your last question - yes, building roads is definitely not cheap. In the developed world it would probably be much more expensive, but on the other hand the developed world can afford to spend more money. If building roads would have been very cheap and simple, most places in the world would probably have excellent road infrastructures, but this is far from being true (unfortunately). 

Oh yeah, and you mentioned many other utilities in addition to roads (pipelines, communication lines, etc.). If that is included in the price, then that changes the question dramatically. Here you definitely do not have a definitive answer, but rest assured it would cost a lot of money.


----------



## kingofc (Jul 6, 2007)

TheCat said:


> Your question doesn't really have a particular answer, because as was already mentioned, there are tonnes of factors involved.
> 
> I think in addition to what other forumers have mentioned, the type of road is also important. Judging from your last post, it seems that you are referring to a regular street as opposed to a motorway. And even here, there are variations. A 1km worth of a small residential street will not cost nearly as much as a 7-lane avenue (like most main streets here in Toronto).
> 
> ...


thanks cat you really answered my question,


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

*Most expensive motorways/highways in your country*

Wondering, how expensive are some motorway/highway projects in your country? Per km or total, doesn't matter, just give some most obvious extremes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think the A4-Midden Delfland (motorway from Delft to Rotterdam, 7 kilometers), is about the most expensive, estimated at 700 million euro's for 7 kilometer of roadway. That is 100 million per kilometer. 

There are several reasons for this high costs. 

The A4 would run through a nature-sensitive area in the Randstad, the last larger green space between Rotterdam and The Hague, spanning 3700 meters between the suburbs Delft and Schiedam. 

So, in order to build this motorway which was planned and partially constructed during the 1960's, many obstacles have to be taken. In the 60's, they build a dike where the A4 should have run on, because of the bogs, a motorway at grade would slowly sank away in the ground. Several other motorways in the Netherlands have been constructed this way, most significant the A12 from Utrecht to Gouda.

Since a motorway above grade would be unthinkable these days, a motorway below grade or even cut&covered needs to be constructed. But how do you construct a motorway in an area it would slowly sink into? 

Space is not really an issue, since there has been a 120 meter wide zone left open for this motorway within Schiedam. Interchange Kethelplein and Exit Delft-Zuid are fully prepared for this construction. Some parties want this A4 to be covered through Schiedam, adding to the expense. 

The cheapest way would be to construct this 2x3 motorway at the current dike at a fraction of the costs of the proposed plans, however is highly unfeasible. Most people which are proponents of the construction are so tired of this 45-year debate, they say it has to be constructed at any cost, as fast as possible. The adjacent A13 and Interchange Kleinpolderplein cannot take anymore traffic while massive housing projects have been started in the entire area since the 1980's, generating even more traffic.

detail of the current southern end of this area:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Croatia - they say that it was A2's last section Krapina - Macelj. it costed about 15 million €/km. little bit more expensive is upgrading Rijeka's bypass (A7). now it is 2 way road with multilevel intersections and is being upgraded into 2+2. so those 2 new tracks cost about 9 million €/km.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

In Slovenia, there is currently newly opened section Šentvid-Koseze on A2 (or closed-depends on quantity of falling material from tunnel ceiling:nuts, which costed total 240 mil. € for 4,5 km (55 mil. € per km), with 130 mil. € and 1,5 km long tunnel (about 100 mil. € per km), pretty large interchange and other things. It is still not finished, connection inside tunnel is still being built and will cost additional 15-25 mil €.

Longer and a bit older section over Trojane hills (4 tunnels, 13 viaducts, 16 km) costed about 450 mil. € (about 30 mil. € per km).


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

In Morocco the most expensive section in service is the A4 on the southern shore of the strait of Gibraltar. The 54 km section cost 74 million dirhams (€6,5m) per kilometer to construct due to the very mountainous terrain. That's almost twice the cost of the second most expensive section. But in an international context I guess it's quite cheap.










For Sweden, the most expensive piece of motorway is the Södra Länken tunnel system. The system, excluding connecting tunnels, is 6 kms and cost 7 billion SEK (€750m). Then again, the connecting tunnels are 11 kms which brings the total to 17 kms. A very controversial road before it was built, but now it has reached it's maximum capacity only four years after being opened.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

In Slovakia the most expansive U/C section of motorway is D1 Sverepec - Vrtižer which costs about EUR 300 million for 9,5 km long motorway (more than EUR 31 million per km).

But this one is quite cheap in comparison with other planned sections. E.g. 8.1 km long section D1 Višňové - Dubná Skala should cost more than EUR 663 million (almost EUR 82 million per km). Little bit cheaper should be 13.5 km long D1 Turany - Hubová for almost EUR 680 million (EUR 49.5 million per km).

If we are talking about national roads, than there is no competition for planned section of I/59 Slovenská Ľupča - Korytnica. This about 15 km long section should cost from EUR 644 million to EUR 1.161 billion what is from EUR 43 million to EUR 77 million per km.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

1 kilometer of 2x2 tunnels in Puerto Rico's freeway #53,cost is over $300 million(dollars).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504235&page=22


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> In the 60's, they build a dike where the A4 should have run on, because of the bogs, a motorway at grade would slowly sank away in the ground.


Why was this project cancelled in an almost ready state?

Was the A13 built to be a replacement of the missing part of A4?
How could it be built when the A4 couldn't? (it's also an above grade motorway)

And what about the A4 south of Rotterdam?
It seems to me the A29 will be part of it. (at least the Klaaswaal - Dinteloord)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

H123Laci said:


> Why was this project cancelled in an almost ready state?
> 
> Was the A13 built to be a replacement of the missing part of A4?
> How could it be built when the A4 couldn't? (it's also an above grade motorway)
> ...


First of all, the A13 was present during the construction of the A4, but there are two metropolitan area's of both around 1 million connected only by the A13, and also very few other local roads. This continues to this day. 

The construction of the A4 was halted in the 1960's, and a vote in the cabinet followed, which was rejected because one politician thought he voted for the A4, which was in reality a rejection of the A4. Kinda stupid that this mistake still has it's impact to this day. 

The A4 south of Rotterdam is also a long-term plan, with no sight of a speedy construction, except of the A4 around Steenbergen, which will soon be under construction, which has, in my opinion unnecessary high costs because locals wanted the A4 to run west of Steenbergen, which requires an aqueduct, and has a longer routing. However, proposing an eastern route will only slow the project down even more, so they're set with the western route.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Boston's Big Dig.


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

In France, the A45 will be 1.6 billion Euros for 40km. It will twin the A47.
11 viaducts, 8 tunnels (some over 1400m long), and a high environmental quality are responsible for this fairly high price.


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> ...because locals wanted the A4 to run west of Steenbergen, which requires an aqueduct, and has a longer routing.


what's the problem with the eastern route?
and what kind of "aqueduct"?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Here,in absolute numbers,the M6-M60 project is the most expensive. Its 132,3 km long and costs about 386 billion HUF(1,6 billion EUR).

The costliest section per km is probably the new Danube bridge. Its 1862 m long(with connecting roads,maybe slightly over 2000),and costs 61,9 billion HUF(26 million EUR).


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

The proposed Waterview Connection in Auckland, New Zealand is pretty damned expensive. Close to $NZ1.9 billion (around 1 billion euros) for 5km of motorway (mostly all in tunnels).

Here's the wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterview_Connection
Newspaper article: http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/1/story.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10491037

A few maps & images:




































Not sure if this will ever get built though....


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Well for Greece is definitely the Egnatia motorway (A2), the whole project is expected to cost 5.9 Bln euros (~9.6 bln $), and its length is 670 Km, which means that it costs around 8.8 mln EUR/Km.
The motorway consists of 570 bridges, 41.7 km length, and 74 double tube tunnels with 50 km length (100 Km length of tunnels).


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

For Bulgaria it is Lyulin Motorway U/C for 7,78 mln. EUR per km., due to the difficult terrain and the fact that 1/2 of its route passes through tunnels and viaducts.

The South part of Sofia Ring Road currently U/C however, will probably set an unbeaten record for Bulgaria with nearly 15 mln. EUR per km. but that is mainly due to the payment for private land owners and the complicated underground infrastrucure(sewers, cables etc.) that is included in the works.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> The construction of the A4 was halted in the 1960's, and a vote in the cabinet followed, which was rejected because one politician thought he voted for the A4, which was in reality a rejection of the A4. Kinda stupid that this mistake still has it's impact to this day.


Which politician was that than?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wuppeltje said:


> Which politician was that than?


I don't know. This is from www.autosnelwegen.nl :



> Eén kamerlid stemde voor de motie, in de gedachte dat hij voor de aanleg had gestemd. En zo wonnen de tegenstanders van de aanleg het met één stem, die eigenlijk in het kamp van de voorstanders lag. Het was een officiële stemming en zo verdween de A4 Midden-Delfland voor jaren van tafel. Ondertussen was de aardebaan voor de nieuwe rijksweg tussen Delft en Schiedam al zo goed als gereed.


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

RawLee said:


> The costliest section per km is probably the new Danube bridge. Its 1862 m long(with connecting roads,maybe slightly over 2000),and costs 61,9 billion HUF(26 million EUR).


you mean 260M EUR, don't you? :nuts:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

H123Laci said:


> you mean 260M EUR, don't you? :nuts:


Oops,yes...:bash:


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

jarbury said:


> The proposed Waterview Connection in Auckland, New Zealand is pretty damned expensive. Close to $NZ1.9 billion (around 1 billion euros) for 5km of motorway (mostly all in tunnels).


That's total insane...
Its far more cheaper to demolis a few dozen houses, than to build a deep tunnel under them.

if they want to build a tunnel the cut&cover option is about 3-5 times cheaper...

People are egoist and nimbyist. everybody wants to live in a nice suburb and to drive a car, but nobody wants roads...

Hello, wake up! you can't drive without roads...:bash:


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Not to mention unoptimised tunnel profile.


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Poland - 10km section of S8 expressway - cost 1 billion dollars (100 million dollars per km).


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

ufonut said:


> Poland - 10km section of S8 expressway - cost 1 billion dollars (100 million dollars per km).


Now which section would that be? Wyszków bypass?

*Latvia* - E22 motorway section Rīga (Tīnūži) - Koknese (60 km) 200 million lats (280 million EUR).


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

H123Laci said:


> That's total insane...
> Its far more cheaper to demolis a few dozen houses, than to build a deep tunnel under them.
> 
> if they want to build a tunnel the cut&cover option is about 3-5 times cheaper...
> ...


I'd say there are 2 different cases. 
First is when people build their homes,and then suddenly the country plans a road over their homes. In this case,objection is acceptable,since the road came second.

Second is when the road was already planned on that location,but people built their houses there(perfect example:future ringroad "Munkás" or "Körvasút menti",call it the was you want) in Budapest,planned about a 100 years ago). In this case,objection is not acceptable,since they should have known about the road. So demolition is a good solution.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ Well in this case the road definitely did come second. There is still no actual designation for the route for the Waterview Connection.

A more 'at grade' level would cost close to the same amount as 500+ houses would need to be bought and bulldozed (around $NZ300 million for that alone). Same for cut & cover. Furthermore, the proposed route crosses one of Auckland's best remaning streams and the largest waterfall within the city. These would have to be destroyed as part of an at-grade construction. I think a lot of the cost is also in the interchange with SH16 at the end of the connection, which obviously has to be built no matter what.

Yes it's a very expensive project, and with automobile use generally falling away in Auckland I can't see it being built for a while yet, even though it is the last remaining link in a huge wetern-bypass of the central city.


----------



## Hezery99 (Jul 3, 2008)

In Malaysia, the most expensive specific expressway cost is the 4-km SMART Tunnel (Expressway E38). With the overall cost of RM1,887 million (US$514.6 million), it translates into RM471.75 million (US$128.65 million) per km.


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

RipleyLV said:


> Now which section would that be? Wyszków bypass?


Konotopa-Powazkowska (west of Warsaw).

Latest photos can be in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466496&page=63


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ What's that special in that expressway to be so expensive?


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Complexity and difficulty of construction. For example moving 2 rail lines and a large scale move of many underground media (communication, water, electric etc) connecting large Warsaw boroughs.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Mrázkovka tunnel on Prague City Ring opened in 2004 cost 292 mln EUR, it's about 1.2 km long so it's some 243 mln EUR ($360 mln) per km...


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Reform of the M 30 motorway (Madrid, Spain) 3.900.000.000 €


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Distance?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Like 8km underground of 6 lane freeways, and several underground interchanges and exits. Quite a fair price if you see what they managed to do with the M-30.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

This map is old. All the projects are finished

And a resume in Spanish http://www.munimadrid.es/portal/sit...tulo=db1527870e08b010VgnVCM100000d90ca8c0RCRD


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

jarbury said:


> The proposed Waterview Connection in Auckland, New Zealand is pretty damned expensive. Close to $NZ1.9 billion (around 1 billion euros) for 5km of motorway (mostly all in tunnels).
> 
> Here's the wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterview_Connection
> Newspaper article: http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/1/story.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10491037
> ...


Only two lanes each way for something so expensive and 'important'?

Do they only need two lanes? Or is this just a bad artist's impression? Or bad foresight perhaps?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ For some reason they don't want to justify three lanes each way. Seems rather pointless to me to do a half-hearted job, but then that's Auckland all over.


----------



## LondonBVE (Jul 19, 2007)

Singapore is the upcoming Marina Coastal Expressway. It cost around S$2.5 billion (about €1.2 billion) and it is only 5 km long. Which means it is around €0.24 billion per km. The reason for the high construction cost is that the expressway is underground with both sides built on new reclaimed land on the current reclaimed land together with a new barrage that is only 150m away that will let out large amount of water straight from the sea into the river from time to time. Also dredging (taking some amount of water from a water source) is involved to built the expressway.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

An example of a "long" road is the A16 motorroad in Switzerland: http://www.a16.ch/

6.2 billions CHF/3.9 billions of EUR, or 73 CHF millions/km or 46 EUR millions/km, because it has about 40 km of tunnels out of 85 km. Most of tunnels are 1x2 lanes.

The terrain is quite rough: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...72082,7.181454&spn=0.039992,0.076904&t=p&z=14


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think it's indeed better to compare long sections. Bridges and relatively short tunnels are always very expensive.


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

Norway: 4.6 billion NOK (about 500 million euros) for 1 km of immersed tunnel under Bjørvika plus access roads...


----------



## HindenPeter (Aug 10, 2008)

Australia: Cross City Tunnel, Sydney, $700 million for 2.1km long 2+2 lane tunnel

and $1.1 billion for a 3.6km long 2+2 lane tunnel :crazy:


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

Isn't that tunnel an economic disaster? I heard that wayyyyy fewer cars than predicted are actually using it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Because of the excessively high tolls.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think it's indeed better to compare long sections. Bridges and relatively short tunnels are always very expensive.


I think the Dutch A4 still wins since it's not even build yet :nuts:


----------



## BIL (Aug 2, 2008)

*Sweden*

Sweden:
Södra länken, motorway in sourthern part of Stockholm. About 6 km , of it 4,5 km i tunnel, 3 underground motorway junctions. Price 8 bn SEK, 850 M€, 140 M€/km. It was opened for traffic in 2004.

Partihallsförbindelsen, a 600 m motorway, between the E45 and E20 in Göteborg. It is under construction and will cost 1.1 billion SEK, 120 M€, 200 M€/km including two motorway junctions, almost all on bridge.

Förbifart Stockholm, a 25 km bypass through western Stockholm. Price about 25 bn kr, 2600 M€, 110 M€ per km. Most of it will be in tunnel. It is planned but there are doubts becasue of the high price. However lots of important and powerful Stockholm people are stuck in the daily E4 traffic jams.
Road fee has been intrduced in the inner city at rush hours (congestion charge), that will contribute to the funding.


----------



## YellowPR (Aug 22, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Bridges and relatively short tunnels are always very expensive.



And why is that?


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ Because there's obviously so much more work involved in building a bridge or digging a tunnel than there is in paving across flat land. That should be so extremely utterly obvious.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

According to a press release from the Spanish Ministry of Transports, a strech of 5.5 km of the new ringroad of Seville (SE-40) will cost almost 590 M€! That's 107 M€ per km! OK, it's not the most expensive looking at the ones posted previously in this thread, but still it's a lot of money 

Here it is: http://www.fomento.es/NR/rdonlyres/56E94583-4176-416D-ABC6-8938E3A24E46/37672/08080101.pdf










And this is the aerial view:








(That yellow line is 11.5 km long)

This stretch will be supposed to have four parallel tunnels 2+2+2+2 (all of them upgradeable to 3 lanes) more than 2 km long below the Guadalquivir river, deeply enough to allow the ships to reach the port of Seville. Source (in Spanish): http://lasemana.eu/content/view/11145/26/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

€ 590 million is still a fair price I think for such wide and long tunnels underneath a river.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Agree,it's very cheap for it's size



jarbury said:


> ^^ Because there's obviously so much more work involved in building a bridge or digging a tunnel than there is in paving across flat land. That should be so extremely utterly obvious.


You didn't get it..he said relatively sort tunnels,as if the shorter the tunnel is,the most expnsive it is by kilometer...


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

*The most expensive ever in U.S, probably "THE WORLD"*

Here it is,

The biggest, the most expesnive of them all!!!

BOSTON'S BIG DIG!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Dig_(Boston,_Massachusetts)

Worth $US 14.6 Billion Dollars and nobody knows where the rest of the money went. Well, I guess "magic" really exist in Massachusetts. The first ever project ever made under the city and now, everyone follows. It is now one of the best thing that happened in Boston besides Football and Baseball and Basketball. GO RED SOX! GO PATRIOTS! GO CELTICS! AND GO "bruins"?

P.S. It's Friday and I can't help myself!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't think the Big Dig is really that expensive compared to European projects. It's 14.6 billion pricetag would be about € 10 billion, but compromises the wide I-93 tunnel, the Zakim Bridge, a new interchange, and the extension of the I-90 under the Boston harbor. All of that while traffic was still running on site. 

The Americans are just used too much to cheap projects, and didn't really have any very large urban freeway projects since the completion of much of the Interstate System. 

To compare, the widening of several freeways around Amsterdam also adds up to above 4 billion euro's. And that's not even any new infrastructure, except the modification of some interchanges.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Go Red Sox!!!!!
The Dutch Westerscheldetunnel costed about 800 million Euros. It's 6.6 kms long, so 800/6.6= 121 mln. Euros per km. Very expensive. The tunnel was partly meant to improve tourism in the Zeeuws-Vlaanderen area. It hardly helped though.


----------



## wdw35 (Dec 12, 2008)

*[EUR] Successful motorway construction institutional arrangements*

edit


----------



## wdw35 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Economic recession vs. motorway construction*

No doubt that there is an influence of the current ongoing economic downturn on the motorway development projects in your country. But which is it?

a). Because of the recession, the government has postponed the starting of some new projects, and has delayed the implementation of ongoing ones, quoting the significant decrease of budgetary revenues.

b). To stimulate the economic rebound, the government has actually aggressively pursued the acceleration of infrastructure projects, including starting new ones, to reduce the unemployment and help the numerous businesses connected with infrastructure development.

Which is it in your country? Please support your statement by facts.


----------



## transport21 (May 6, 2009)

wdw35 said:


> a). Because of the recession, the government has postponed the starting of some new projects, and has delayed the implementation of ongoing ones, quoting the significant decrease of budgetary revenues.


Ireland is the delaying low priority roads. We actually have no capital whatsoever for new roads. However we are *still constructing 17 major roads*. 


3 future schemes are going to be put through the PPP process PPP 2nd roads programme which banks offer to fund for. But since there is no credit available in banks things look bad. 
However there is a lifeline through which pension funds might provide the credit for some major projects. The deadline for our inter urban motorway network will be kept for next year. Other motorways along the atlantic corridor and the M3 will not be affected. Most of the roads mentioned below are on the back burner anyway.

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/ireland/2009/0324/1224243317036.html


Also:


> A PROPOSED bypass of Castleisland, Co Kerry, is to become the only new national road scheme to go to construction this year under a reduced €1.44 billion annual budget for the National Roads Authority (NRA).
> 
> Announcing the allocation yesterday, Minister for Transport Noel Dempsey said the authority’s emphasis for 2009 would be on continuing *17 major projects among them the inter-urban motorways between Dublin and the cities of Galway, Limerick, Cork and Waterford.*
> He said the 17 projects have a combined length of just under 500km, and were being constructed at a cost of €5 billion, funded on a multi-annual basis.
> ...


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

America is INCREASING infrastructure spending in light of the recession. The stimulus bill contains about $27-$28 billion USD for road construction/maintenance.

In my town of Bloomington, a stretch of heavily traveled road is going to get a much needed re-surfacing and the crowded east/west bypass around the city is going to be widened earlier because of highway stimulus funds.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

^^Even with that we have many road projects being canceled, at least here in FL,


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong is accelerating design and construction of key projects, such as the bridge to Macau and Zhuhai, China. 

Project thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=168110


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Australia definitely b.

Our federal budget is this Tuesday and the front headline of the Weekend Australian (9/10 May) was 'PM's $25b fast track to recovery' and outline transport infrastructure projects that will be funded including:

1. the Melbourne-Brisbane inland railway
2. NSW's Hunter Valley's F3-Branxton Fwy
3. Pacific Highway (Sydney-Brisbane)
4. Melbourne's M80 Ring Road upgrade
5. Melbourne's East-West metro tunnel

In addition, in Victoria's State Budget handed down last Tuesday:
1. Frankston Bypass
2. starting the Western Highway Ballarat-Stawell duplication
3. starting Nagambie Bypass of Goulburn Valley Hwy

Generally, Australia Governments are now playing catch up for decades of underinvestment in our infrastructure. Although we are now public debt-light, our Governments are preparing to dive head first into a giant swimming pool of debt to fund infrastructure projects.

Although I welcome the infrastructure investment and I think that they are good projects for the country, I am now a bit worried about 5-10 years down the track about how strong our economy will be if we thought we dived into a swimming pool of debt and found ourselves in a big lake of debt.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think they're doing nothing in the Netherlands, I haven't seen a budget cutback, but also not a stimulus plan like in the U.S.


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

Poland sticks to its motorway construction schedule, we still have a lot of UE funds to use so it would be very unwise to cancel any construction due to crisis. Federal funds for road construction have been granted and included in the budget. But then again, Poland hasn't been really hit by the crisis yet and is one of the few countries that is actually going to experience a GDP growth this year.


----------



## J N Winkler (May 14, 2007)

In the case of Spain it is too early to tell, but I suspect we will have to look on flat funding levels as a good result. The Spanish government has sent signals that it is aligning itself with France and Germany (and against the US and the UK) in opposition to stimulus spending and "invest out of recession" strategies. But it is difficult to tell how this will translate into the number and pace of contract advertisements, since those don't seem to pick up until the autumn (at least in the case of Fomento).


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Here current construction is still advancing as planned (mostly), but plans for future motorways and expressways are slowly being to be postponed into far future (as it seems currently). Our only motorway company is in big debts and declining traffic doesn't help at paying off debts. Building of new motorways will commence earlier only on sections with very high traffic. Some important corridors with less traffic won't be improved anytime soon. Especially because railway renewal will get more focus in next years.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Slovakia is going to start construction of more than 180 km of motorways and expressways which is the most in one year in our history. We will use state budget, EU funds and mostly public-private partnership projects.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Is Slovakia affected by the current economic recession?


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Is Slovakia affected by the current economic recession?


Is there any country which isn't?

Well, Slovakia is affected by the crisis indirectly. There is lack of demand for our industrial products in Western Europe, mainly in Germany. Our industrial production shrink by 30% and Slovak economy will be in recession this year even despite massive infrastructural projects like construction of motorways, upgrade of railways and construction of new nuclear power plant. On the other hand, thanks to low public debt and overall health of economy we can survive the crisis without serious problems, of course only if the economy of Western Europe will start to recovery soon.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

The majority of EU funds will only start coming now,which will result in a gigantic, ~25 billion EUR investment for the country until 2013... Even if only 10% will go to motorways,thats still a lot of money.


----------



## wdw35 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Non-traditional motorway construction in your contry?*

edit


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

wdw35 said:


> Among the advantages which would be obviously the opposites of the above, this approach would benefit from GREAT economies of scale (e.g. state could negotiate extremely good prices for bitumen, cement etc.) for the scale in discussion. Better planning and etc.


That how it worked right after the war in some countries. It was fast and cheap, but it often lack quality. But answer to your question is: No, it cannot work that way in this sort of economy.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Heh, the eternal fight between centally planned and free economy 

In this world impossible, as this would inevitably lead to creation of monopoly or in the best case oligopoly.


----------



## wdw35 (Dec 12, 2008)

No, the thought was not to create a mono-/oligopoly.
But for countries that have such a huge backlog in motorway construction, and where the current market capabilities could in no way cover the needs in the short and medium term, wouldn't it be a solution to do, say 50% of the construction via the "traditional" contracting practices, and 50% of it via a state-owned enterprise (with, of course, top-level private sector management)?


----------



## Robotsx (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi! Can somebody tell me, how much does cost highways in the Alps? Especially in Switzerland and Austria? :nuts:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Br 381 north , 218 km - Belo horizonte to Governador Valadares










cost : R$ 3 billion Reais($1,8 billion dollars)


----------

